
Apple Photos app don't accept photo downloaded from iPhone because it's not JPEG - krzyzanowskim
https://twitter.com/krzyzanowskim/status/1264290950806937602
======
musicale
Should be "Apple's iCloud Photos _web app_ doesn't accept HEIC photos
_uploaded_ from iPhone."

The non-web Photos apps work fine with HEIC images.

------
krzyzanowskim
and I find it hilarious after 3 years since iOS 11 where it became default
image format for photos.

~~~
wdb
You would nearly think Mac Photos is not an important application for Apple

